# Fridge



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

We are wondering if we should leave the fridge plugged in when we are not using the camper? Some tells us that they do while others say they don't.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I think it's just a matter of choice. We do if we have trips planned close together, then I don't have to unload all of the condiments, etc. For longer periods, such as our "8 week withdrawal", I have unplugged it. I usually plug it back in a couple days before our trip, to give me time to get it loaded again.

Have a good day! sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

When I return from a trip, I leave it plugged in until the frig has been cleaned. Then I turn it off and leave the doors open. The frig gets turned on a day or so before we head out for our next trip.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We tend to head out frequently during the summer months so the Fridge is generally always plugged in. We leave the staples .. condiments etc. in there so we don't have to repack each time.

Wayne


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours has been on since we brought it home from storage in April. We'll shut it down and defrost the freezer before it goes back into storage for the winter late next month. The freezer has a pretty good layer of frost on the back wall.

My wife keeps some things in there so there is less to pack and also uses it for overflow if the one in the house gets too full.

Mike


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

When we return from a trip we empty the fridge, wipe it out, turn it off and then prop the doors open while it is at the storage site. When we bring it home to load for the next trip we just do the reverse....well, we don't un-wipe the shelves of course









We generally fire it up the morning we are leaving and load it full of cold stuff taken from our own fridge in the house. Seems to work out great that way for us!

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I know we've talked about this before, a search may bring even more thoughts. I've always shut down my fridge after a trip, cleaned it out and left it open to dry out. Then a couple days before we go I turn it back on. Since I don't leave the camper on 24/7 the fridge goes off too.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We leave ours on all the time. It's actually a nice overflow fridge when the house unit gets full. I don't think leaving it on all the time is a probelm as I have another fridge that has been running constantly for 18 years now


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

I plug mine in about 2 days before a trip. I just cant see leaving it on all the time.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

I do not plug my TT in 24/7; however, the batteries stay connected. I plug in a couple days before heading out to ensure fully charged batteries.

Do you disconnect the batteries when not plugged in?

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We clean ours out, put in some fresh baking soda in a small cup and leave it propped open for one day then close it. We always clean around the door seal with a little anti-bacterial soap too because here in Seattle, where it is a little more humid, condensation can collect along the colder parts of the fridge and you can get mildew







which is always a pain once it starts.

Brian


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you don't leave it running when it is parked next to the house how do you know it will keep your beer cold?

Got to leave a couple of cold ones in there for when you drop in to see what honey do item needs doing or just sitting and wishing you were camping.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

We just got our outback and now it is winter







, but with our previous fifth we always left it plugged in as did its previous owner (he bought it brand new 16 years before). I like to keep stapel condiments in there all the time along with pop and water. In the winter it is different, everything comes out. Clean it and prop the doors, that is the plan. Though I may plug it in, who knows, maybe it will be a mild winter sunny


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

We leave our TT plugged in 24/7, and turn on the fridge a couple of days before
a trip. When we return, we turn it off, wipe it down, and prop open the doors. Which brings to mind the "PROBLEM" - The light bulb has to be taken out or it will of course, burn all the time. what a pain! That little sucker gets too hot to handle
real quick.







Has anyone come up with a sure-fire way of holding the light switch in the "off" position while the door is open? Please tell us.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Haven't had the problem, as when the fridge is turned off, our light doesn't come on. Sorry. An option would be to disconnect both shore power and the battery.

Taking a lead from camping479, I started to leave our fridge on around mid-summer. Worked out good when I didn't have to constantly remove stuff from the fridge after a weekend, and didn't have to run to the grocery after setting up camp 'cause we left the ketchup home.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

You mean, the light in the fridge really DOES go out when you close the door? Man, I knew my sister was feeding me a line!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> We leave our TT plugged in 24/7, and turn on the fridge a couple of days before
> a trip. When we return, we turn it off, wipe it down, and prop open the doors. Which brings to mind the "PROBLEM" - The light bulb has to be taken out or it will of course, burn all the time. what a pain! That little sucker gets too hot to handle
> real quick.
> 
> ...


Just a thought, is your frig on a separate breaker or fuse? If so you could turn off the breaker or pull the fuse to solve your problem.

Glenn


----------

